# just got my orange belt!



## rachel (Feb 14, 2003)

I just got back from my orange belt test. I passed! I can't wait to get to purple so I can wear a black gi.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 14, 2003)

getting your orange belt always feels like a BIG step up.... because it is!!! I remember whne I got mine. EVERYONE was proud of me! Now.... I guess I'm proud of you!!! I'm going to be blue belt during summer vacation maybe... if I'm ready. I'm SOOOOOOO nervous!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

Keep up the good work Rachel.


----------



## SingingTiger (Feb 14, 2003)

Good job, Rachel!

That's interesting about the black gi.  At my school, only instructors are allowed to wear a black gi.  Anybody else have any gi-wearing rules?

Rich


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2003)

All black in my school.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 15, 2003)

We aren't a real formal school.  Students under brown pretty much wear anything they want as long as it is respectful and in decent condition.  Most of our students wear gi or other athletic pants with a school or tournament t-shirt and a belt.  At brown and up we tend to wear full gi's (usually black, but it depends on the individual) because it simply looks better to have the instructors in uniform.  

For tournaments or events everyone wears a full gi.

Lamont

PS  Congratulations Rachel!!!  It sounds like you are burning up the ranking charts, tell us a little bit about your test and what it entailed.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 15, 2003)

First of all Congrats Rachel!

I've put in my order for a black gi. It's used for special occasions, testing, belt ceromonys, tourneys and what not. And I'm only an orange belt myself. My normal color is blue, but that's heading to the embroidery shop to turn it into "MY" gi. So I also have a white Judo Tourney Gi too right now. You can never have enough!


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I just got back from my orange belt test. I passed! I can't wait to get to purple so I can wear a black gi. *




Well done.
What did you have to do for your test if I might ask?


KatGurl, 


Do you like Hamtaro?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 15, 2003)

Last year in my school we all wear black gis, this year the new people are requested that if they buy gis they be white. 
But in the classes outside uni of one of the instructors is al people white until brown in which they can wear either the jacket or the trousers black, and black belt with a black gi. 
And the other instructor is everybody black.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Well done.
> What did you have to do for your test if I might ask?
> 
> ...





uhhh.... yeah... I do..... he's soft.... cute.... and yummy to eat :supcool:


----------



## anthonyc (Feb 15, 2003)

*Good Job Rachel!!* 

In our school we can wear white, black, or a combination of blue and white (white top/blue pants or blue top/white pants). AI's can wear all blue and instructors can wear all blue, white/black combo, and red.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *uhhh.... yeah... I do..... he's soft.... cute.... and yummy to eat :supcool: *




Hamutaro is  *HUGE*  in Japan


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Rachel !!  I love the feeling of a brand new belt around my waist.  

At my school all the students wear full white uniforms. The blackbelt instructors wear black tops and white bottoms. The directors of the association wear black tops and white bottoms with a black strip down the sides of the legs. Only the very top people of the assoication (about 5) wear all black gi's.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 15, 2003)

purple belts and up get black gis.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown and up only where a black gi. The brown belt must be asst. instructing as well.  That's the way it was with my first instructor and the way it will remain with me as well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey way to go  Rachel  

at our school we were all black gi's .. now we  have the beginners in white.. and they earn rank to black.. and Brown and above wear the black/red gis'..  the shorter top with velcro is great .. stays outta the way and no more of that silly gi top rearranging I always see on the people with regular wrap gis.. 
Course Mr. Conatser calls me  Brittany .. *rolling eyes*  

I wear the Pro pant.. lace up front.. they are nice too cuz they don't have all that baggy crotch material hanging to the knees.. and still let you kick easily


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Rachel, now the fun begins.

KenpoTess, I sent Seig a email a couple of weeks ago. I was going to try and plan a trip up your way (weather permitting).

I'll give him a call.

Bill Smith


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> *Congrats Rachel, now the fun begins.
> 
> KenpoTess, I sent Seig a email a couple of weeks ago. I was going to try and plan a trip up your way (weather permitting).
> ...



Bill,  Sounds good  He's on his way home now from work and a computer job he just did.. we got dumped on up here.. more to come~!!  Mon, Wed & Fridays we are at the school from bout 6:30 to 9.. Tues and Thursdays we have class at the college 6:30 to 8 then class at the studio.. just for your reference.. 
Keep safe and warm



Rachel..  does your school use any advanced belts.. in ours.. the white belts get stripes or tabs as they learn each tec required for yellow.. then we split the tecs and freestyle etc up .. so they get a tab for advanced yellow.. then orange.. advanced orange.. etc..

what are the requirements for orange belt 

Tess


----------



## GaryM (Feb 16, 2003)

Great! You go girl!


----------



## GaryM (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh by the way at our school we all train naked. You welcome to come work out sometime.


----------



## rachel (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks, everyone! As for the test..... One pinion, crane,1st overhead,6 and 7 combination,1st side club,various blocks,kicks,punches,100 consecutive pushups(my arms don't even hurt curiously enough. I must be building them up good)we did some grappling. I know I'm forgetting things. We're getting a blizzard,it's already snowing. We're expecting 1-2 feet and I have to scrape the car off to go to work. later.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 17, 2003)

my old school could wear black gi after purple belt, maninly because lots of women complained about having to wear white.

new school is black gi after brown belt.  I wear a yellow belt, but hold a brown belt, so I can still wear black gi if I want to, and I do, just because I don't want to buy another gi.


----------

